# Rubik's Cube Mosaics - web page



## Luis (Feb 10, 2013)

I wrote a little page for helping built Rubik's Cube mosaics:

http://mosaic.twisttheweb.com/

It works fine with the latest versions of major web browsers. Its purpose is not only helping in dithering the image and all that stuff, but also producing a Mosaic Assembly Guide in PDF. The following video will help you understand:


----------



## Applecow (Feb 10, 2013)

really nice 
even more nice would be the same program for black/white pictures. with using these stickers: 


Spoiler


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 10, 2013)

Fantastic! =D


----------



## cubizh (Feb 10, 2013)

This is fantastic. Very well done. 
Thank you.


----------



## tim (Feb 10, 2013)

Very well done! PDF output with a minimap. You seem to have thought about everything!


----------



## Luis (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you all. 



Applecow said:


> really nice
> even more nice would be the same program for black/white pictures. with using these stickers:
> 
> 
> ...



The color of the stickers is customizable. For two reasons: one is for letting you use irregular stickers colors (as you suggest) and another because the more you adjust your sticker colors to the actual ones you have, the more realistic the result can be.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 10, 2013)

This looks incredible. If I ever get the opportunity to make a mosaic, I will use this!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 10, 2013)

time to order some cubes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2013)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------

